# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Slow board?

## irieworld

is anyone else finding navigation on this message board slow? My computer at work has superfast internet, but logging onto this board, loading things like a new post, or viewing other posts, goes at a snails pace. This was happening to me last night, too--but I thought that was because I was on my laptop at home.

The "old" board still works navigates quickly though.

----------


## MissBlue

yep, it has been very slow for me also -  both on Firefox and Explorer -  so i don't think it's a browser issue. I advised Rob and he was looking into it....  it is annoying.  And it will effect how often i come to the board, i can't be bothered if i have to wait and wait for page loads. 

i'm thinking it may have something to do with this board being so much more complex... lots more to load than the very simple technology of the old board. but that's just a guess -

----------


## Sprat

Very slow loading for me as well.....

----------


## irieworld

Yes Miss Blue--it is a deterrent. I was going to post some photos in the A to Z thread and gave up in  frustration as it was taking forever to load each function. Hopefully it is something that can be fixed, or at least made better. It also makes it difficult to peruse a bunch of threads like I used to.

----------


## dave

very slow here too

----------


## marley9808

Yep, slow on mine as well and it has been since day one but I notice the posts with lots of large photos or a lot of posts take especially long to load. I am also timing out on ocassion when just trying to get back to the main page of posts

----------


## Vince

Jamaica tyme?

----------


## gerryg123

very slow for me 2

----------


## negrilbay

slow here too! I thought it was just slow at home, but I am at work with a new pc , and it feel like you are on dail up.  I am with you Miss Blue if its going to be this slow.

----------


## Marko

definitely a lag.......slower than what mi use to on another vBulletin message board......dunno why

----------


## MissBlue

yep - alla that marley9808, it times out a lot - 

 and yes marko - i also go to other boards that run on this same software and they are not nearly as slow so i really don't get it either

----------


## MissBlue

well there you go - it just timed out while posting that reply.

pmmmmmphh

----------


## irieworld

yeah, clicking on a new link (I had to find the technological glitches link since they moved this post) is painfully slow--I can't think of any other sites that I use that react so sluggishly. No word yet on whether that will be fixed ?
Rob? Anyone?

----------


## captaind

It may be that both boards are running on the same server. If the bandwidth is being shared it would naturally be slower. Wait until Rob archives the old board

----------


## irieworld

thanks captain--maybe that is it. I am not at all tech savvy so don't know what exactly might bog things down. I hope it changes and will try to be patient.

----------


## spottycatz

God it's sooooo slow. I can get from Mobay to Negril quicker.

----------


## MissBlue

old board has been disabled since yesterday .... this board is still slow independent of what is going on with that -  don't think that's the issue....  besides which, a server should be able to handle LOTS more than two message boards worth of info.

----------


## irieworld

painfully slow still. And I have seen no response yet from anyone with the board--the slow board threads are moved over here, but no word on whether it might change? I am hoping. It must affect the administrators as well.

----------


## Rob

Working on it...

----------


## irieworld

Thanks, Rob!

----------


## dave

> Working on it...


Good luck mon  :Embarrassment: 
tough job-but being in paradise helps....

----------

